# nissan altima GXE, very bad smell



## studyhard (Aug 13, 2007)

My sister just give me a altima GXE 96, it has very bad smell, like a dead animal stuck somewhere. Every time I turn on the fan, it blows out dried leaves, net, dust inside the car, and the blower motor very loudly. I looked for the carbin filter but cannot find it, so I opened the blower motor, and vacuum so much net, furs and leaves stuck inside the blower, these stuff have bad smelly. I was hope the bad smell will stop, but it doesn't, only the blower is running well and quiet. Please help me find the source for this bad. If you have a picture please post. Thanks and I will appreciate you help. 

by the way, I had check the air filter it is new, my sister changed it. I 've just don't now why these stuff can stuck in th blower, please give me you knowledge.


----------

